# 1995 Subaru Legacy



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Hard starting problems after engine warms up
Here's what i noticed:
1) Last Winter no problems with starting at all
2) All during spring & summer hard starting when the engine is at ambient temperature. Even harder to start after making a quick trip to store then trying to restart
3) So, during the summer as a diy project i replaced the fuel pump, spark plugs, spark plug wires, engine coolant sensor. Just doing the things i could do myself to see what works. Well, i still got the same problem
4) But now as the winter approaches once again the car is getting easier to start. 

In short: Why is it easy starting in winter time but not in spring time ?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds like it could be a temp sensor issue. You replaced the sensor but did you check to see what the computer is actually seeing?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

You replaced the coolant temp sensor but I'm pretty sure there is an air temp sensor on that car which adjusts air/fuel ratio according to the outdoor air temp. If there is it will be somewhere in the intake.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Check Engine Light? Did you read the codes?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Running rich for whatever reasons? Like say - leaking injectors? Cold air=more oxygen=diluted, leaner air/fuel mix. 
What you describe, pretty much sounds like air or fuel mix issue.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

r0ckstarr, check engine is on but didn't read the codes. I wanted to do that for free but one of those big auto chains couldn't do it bc my car is a '95...not '96 year. Can i get a break ))) bc of a lousy year ya goin make me pay ?


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Quote: "You replaced the coolant temp sensor but I'm pretty sure there is an air temp sensor on that car which adjusts air/fuel ratio according to the outdoor air temp. If there is it will be somewhere in the intake. "

Bob Sanders, yes i tried that...forgot to mention in my original post. Just in case though that there is more than one air temp sensor (I don't know for sure) and so, we are all on the same page, the air temp sensor i tried replacing was on the air intake as you suggested. After replacing that the engine ran fine...i drove around the block, but the engine wouldn't idle...so i immediately disconnected it and reinstalled the original one.....did i jump the gun ? I still got the "new" air temp sensor as they didn't allow me to return it.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

cjm94 said:


> It sounds like it could be a temp sensor issue. You replaced the sensor but did you check to see what the computer is actually seeing?


 To "see" what the computer "see's" ? I don't exactly know what that means. A resistance (ohm meter) test perhaps. Perhaps though when i installed it i made a mistake. Even though i know it screws in the engine coolant liquid i didn't use plumbers tape. Should i have ? BTW, No coolant is leaking


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

curtd said:


> r0ckstarr, check engine is on but didn't read the codes. I wanted to do that for free but one of those big auto chains couldn't do it bc my car is a '95...not '96 year. Can i get a break ))) bc of a lousy year ya goin make me pay ?


According to the 1995 Factory Service Manual, your car is OBDII.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/s3lyjha4hvfvrgj/USDM+Legacy+FSM+1995+(BD-BG-BK).zip

Source for the link above:
http://sl-i.net/FORUM/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=28539

Googling around, the info I found says that Subaru used OBDII in the 1995 cars. *What does your emissions decal say under the hood of the car?*




> 1996 was the first year all cars were REQUIRED to have OBD II in the US. That does not mean some cars did not come with OBD II in 1995 or earlier, especially if they were already redesigning for 1995 (such as Subaru with the Legacy). No point in manufacturing something two different ways if they already knew they were going to have to go OBD II in just 1 year.


http://sl-i.net/FORUM/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=9714


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

curtd said:


> After replacing that the engine ran fine...i drove around the block, but the engine wouldn't idle...so i immediately disconnected it and reinstalled the original one.....did i jump the gun ? I still got the "new" air temp sensor as they didn't allow me to return it.


If I remember correctly, after you replace the air temp sensor (or doing any throttle body work) you have to retrain the computer (reset ecm). You will have to read in the manual on the procedure because it's different fro each vehicle. Usually it involves disconnecting the battery for 10 minutes or so, then reconnect, turn ignition on for about 10 seconds, then start let idle for a few minutes then drive light to normal speeds for a 1/2 hour or so.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

r0ckstarr said:


> According to the 1995 Factory Service Manual, your car is OBDII.


It's not hard to tell the difference between I and II

With the first series you could read engine codes without a reader. You simply crossed a connection and the check engine light would blink out a code.

The series II must have a reader plugged in to retrieve codes.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks to all !! Looks like i'll be busy on the weekend trying all your ideas. I hope though it doesn't rain. 

About the air/fuel mixture, months ago i was wondering that if the gas pressure regulator faulty would this flood the cylinders ?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

About the air/fuel mixture said:


> Yes it can. Usually only on startup unless really bad.


----------

